# Dresden - East Germany, March 2008



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! But why is the title "Desden-East Germany, March 2008"? Shouldn't it be "Eastern" Germany. The otherway sounds like a throw back to the DDR.


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

more photos zz


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

______


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos! But why is the title "Desden-East Germany, March 2008"? Shouldn't it be "Eastern" Germany. The otherway sounds like a throw back to the DDR.


My point exactly!


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

I need to spend some time in Berlin and some other places in Eastern Germany!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

So does everyone!
Finest and most underrated part of Earth ever!
Sachsen, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Mecklenburg and Vorpommern owns! :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Skrapebook said:


> My point exactly!


yes i think you are right. i was young and green^^. how can i change the title? thanks for your correction.


----------

